# I've Got Some Gross Going On In My Rhom's Tank.



## DeadFriends (May 14, 2011)

there's some weird algae on the glass, didn't happen until last week. Not worried about it. I'm sure it'll be fine. But what's the little eggsack looking thing on the glass? I thought it was some of the sand from the bottom of the tank until I gave it a closer look and realized it was a little bubble with littler bubbles inside of it. Saw a snail the other day. Went back to get him out, but couldn't find him. Everything about the water has been stable and fine.


----------



## DeadFriends (May 14, 2011)

Just found a snail. Got rid of him.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Too late. Them there are snail eggs.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Is your tank being hit by sun light?


----------



## DeadFriends (May 14, 2011)

sadboy said:


> Is your tank being hit by sun light?


Not at all, I'm not sure where all of that algae came from. It's definitely similar to the type of algae that comes from the sun. I'm going to try to get different lightbulbs and see if that's the issue.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

Bruner is right. Those are snail eggs.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

If there's one group of snail eggs you can bet there's at least a few more.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

The snail population will probably boom untill you can control the algae.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2011)

Do a black out for 2 days and see if that helps your algae problem. For the snails, I've started putting a little piece of spinach in my tank at night, then early morning before the tank lights come on, I take it out with hopefully a couple snails on.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Traveller said:


> Do a black out for 2 days and see if that helps your algae problem. For the snails, I've started putting a little piece of spinach in my tank at night, then early morning before the tank lights come on, I take it out with hopefully a couple snails on.


Thats a good idea.....


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lettuce & other greens work also.


----------



## DeadFriends (May 14, 2011)

Awesome, thanks guys! I got rid of the eggs as soon as I saw the first comment. Haven't seen any other snails. But I did get a new plant today, so, I'm assuming there's going to be some issues. I'll try the spinach thing tomorrow! I'm also going to keep the lights off for a few days too. Thanks again!


----------

